# Rent Paid Monthly... Possible Now?



## expatlogic (May 10, 2009)

Hey Guys is paying Rent for villa/accommodation on a monthly basis now possible in dubai?

I know in the past it was a seller market but seeing as how the market has dropped are landlords more lenient now?

I am shocked Im not hearing more about how landlords are taking yearly rents up front and skipping town on their mortgages screwing the tenant. This is happening in the US where rent is only paid monthly with a 2 month advance.

Do you guys think rent prices will continue to drop in the next 8 months?

Thanks!


----------



## janeth (May 20, 2009)

I hope so....... the rent is killing all of us


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes a mate of mine just rented in Jumierah 2 on 12 cheques, but can give one months notice to vacate, also one month deposit...

Things are improving but its most likely that 3-4 payments per year are accepted by most landlords, also the more flexible they are the more expensive they are..

for my I have gotten a good deal through a friend, AED 4000 per month no deposit next to Mall of the Emirates for a one bed Apartment..

also depending on the location that you are looking at you may find that there is more or less flexibility from landlords.


in most areas Rents have comedown 50% since last September


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

They are more flexible but monthly payments is still a long way away. If you can pay in 1 cheque you can get a fantastic deal.

Prices are holding for the moment, there was a huge correction of up to 40-50% in some areas 1-2 months ago. 

Depending on the area where demand is high prices are still holding i.e Old Town, Downtown Burj Dubai, Dubai Marina. e.t.c


----------



## janeth (May 20, 2009)

u r so lucky i live next to the emirates mall too barsha 1 and my husband is paying 10000 monthly... since last sept..  is tooooooo much.. we tried to finish the contract before the tme... but betterhomes r so unprofessionalllllllll.. plss never trust them all of u.. they r so inresponsable .
so we have to wait till sept so we can move..
Your deal is great cause barsha is one of the best places to live now.. but alot of constructions and sands ..
we r looking at least minnimum 5 chks yearly..




mayotom said:


> Yes a mate of mine just rented in Jumierah 2 on 12 cheques, but can give one months notice to vacate, also one month deposit...
> 
> Things are improving but its most likely that 3-4 payments per year are accepted by most landlords, also the more flexible they are the more expensive they are..
> 
> ...


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

janeth said:


> u r so lucky i live next to the emirates mall too barsha 1 and my husband is paying 10000 monthly... since last sept..  is tooooooo much.. we tried to finish the contract before the tme... but betterhomes r so unprofessionalllllllll.. plss never trust them all of u.. they r so inresponsable .
> so we have to wait till sept so we can move..
> Your deal is great cause barsha is one of the best places to live now.. but alot of constructions and sands ..
> we r looking at least minnimum 5 chks yearly..



I presume you are in the Summerland apartments as a few of my friends lived there for a while and rented from better Homes, 

is there still flooding in the basement? has the internet been connected yet?


on the better homes contracts for Summerland I think that there is a clause that will allow you to get out of the contract early but you might loose a few months rent and with just 3-4 months to go it might not be worth it.


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

_ am shocked Im not hearing more about how landlords are taking yearly rents up front and skipping town on their mortgages screwing the tenant. This is happening in the US where rent is only paid monthly with a 2 month advance_

A scam has come to light in the last 24 hours in relation to two Russian women who leased 6 apartments in JBR (and more may come to light) on a deposit, then quickly entered into subleases via a bogus real estate company, collected one years rent on each of the apartments and then quietly left the country. 

They appear to have netted in excess of one million AED, and they did'nt even have to undress.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

hahah lol 

theres loads of scams out there

these two OZ guys, put an add out for a garden home on palm jumeirah at a great price got loads of people to view it, and put down cash deposits right there then went home same day, made around 100,000 AED they were just using some random empty villa...


----------



## janeth (May 20, 2009)

Yeahh summerland, and i hate it,, bad smell in the lobby,,, no internet yet.. well not flooding at least in my house..
But yeah i know but evacuate before the contract term we have to lose like 20,000 dirhams and u know is not the moment now with the recession.. 
Is the worse experience ever to deal with :boxing: better homes.. i dont recommend it to anyone... and u know what is the thing i hate most about almost all the appartments here... there is nooo storage roomm.. i want to kill all the arquitects.. :boxing::boxing: just to save some money is really a mess... Dubai is nice only for vacations but when u settle here and u start seeing all the BIG MESS... what a disaster..

Anyways life is hard soo lets :focus: 




mayotom said:


> I presume you are in the Summerland apartments as a few of my friends lived there for a while and rented from better Homes,
> 
> is there still flooding in the basement? has the internet been connected yet?
> 
> ...


----------

